# Rondec



## Archie claybon (Jul 30, 2012)

Has anyone used the schluter rondek? Was it easy to work with?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

It's Rondec.

Just search the tile section. Plenty of pics there too.


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

Yup have one job now and one starting in 2 weeks using BN rondec.

This is from last year:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Here's the one I just finished up with rondec.


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

yup, i've used it and i like it. a little pricey, but makes for a nice finish.


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

Like the new double lag corners or new to me makes it easier to line up


----------



## ets80 (Jan 1, 2013)

Not very popular around here, have used it occasionally, depending on the customers likes. Costly though and a good tile man will make the edge tile look better anyway


----------

